
Cloud to Butt Plus - triplesec
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en
======
ozh
Oh my... :) From the reviews:

\--------------------------------------------------

Kristina A.Aug 28, 2013

Does exactly what it says on the box, but PLEASE BE WARNED: If you edit
content on the web that contains the word "cloud," even if it's outside the
scope of what you're focusing on, then when you save it, YOU WILL HAVE CHANGED
IT TO SAY "BUTT." Permanently. For everyone.

This side effect may seem obvious to some, but it didn't occur to me until it
was too late, and it was very, very, very embarrassing. Be mindful of this,
and don't leave the plugin activated when you're not using it!

\--------------------------------------------------

~~~
staticjak
There is a rich and compelling story that remains untold. Please enlighten us.

~~~
innernette
It has caused problems for the [[Cloud seeding]] article on Wikipedia:

"You added it yourself. Please refrain from editing articles with the "cloud-
to-butt" browser extension enabled."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Cloud_seeding#Vandalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Cloud_seeding#Vandalism)

------
ath0
Don't forget to browse the photo gallery: [http://www.flickr.com/groups/cloud-
to-butt/](http://www.flickr.com/groups/cloud-to-butt/)

And the code on github: [https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-
butt](https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-butt)

~~~
triplesec
and British github version: [https://github.com/veghead/arse-to-
arse](https://github.com/veghead/arse-to-arse)

Try out the plug-in with this:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/19/why_move_storage_to_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/19/why_move_storage_to_the_arse/)
Feel free to add other good test pages for our edification.

~~~
bbernoulli
Not sure if second link is joke, or falling victim to issue editing content
Kristina warned about.

------
lectrick
This article now says "Butt to Butt Plus". sigh.

~~~
jackmaney
Butt++

------
triplesec
British version: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-arse-
plus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-arse-
plus/kmgjkbbncmmflionbjlpnjbplacicdmp?hl=en)

------
archagon
Looking at the screenshots, I feel like "my butt" should really be "your
butt". I mean, everyone talking about "your cloud" makes far more sense than
"my cloud".

------
neeee
I turned it into a more portable user script: [https://github.com/neeee/cloud-
to-butt](https://github.com/neeee/cloud-to-butt)

~~~
triplesec
An amusing problem reading this is that in my browser it currently reads:
Userscript that replaces occurrences of 'my arse' with 'my butt'

which could be problematic in the implementation depending on viewing editing
etc!

------
Toenex
Any chance someone can get this working with pictures of clouds too?! ;)

------
tazjin
I want one for "agile", I just can't think of anything funny enough to replace
it with.

~~~
antsar
"penile"?

~~~
probablyfiction
Winner, winner, chicken dinner

------
mattfieldy
Install plugin, "Cloud to Butt Plus" -> "Butt to Butt Plus" ^_^

~~~
rvschuilenburg
back and forth, forever

------
cobrausn
Wait. Did the front page of HN just link me to a Chrome Butt Plugin?

------
terabytest
This is going to take care of those people who like to use big meaningless
words. It brings an entirely new meaning to what they're saying.

------
fooyc
Now someone has to do the same with Big Data.

~~~
triplesec
That's a great idea. Let's dream up the right phrase to replace Big Data
(that's not misogynistic, of course)!

Big Data to Huge Testicles? or, even better: Big Data to Complete Bollocks.

~~~
mercurial
[http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2013/04/30/big-fucking-
deal/](http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2013/04/30/big-fucking-deal/)

------
geeknik
I put a 'Butt Computing' Greasemonkey script up here
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/96029](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/96029)
back in 2011. Nice to see some folks are as immature as I am. ;)

------
appplemac
Saar Gillai, Senior Vice President and General Manager Converged Butt at
Hewlett-Packard

This made my day

------
marssaxman
I have the Firefox version of this extension and oh, do I love it. Just a
little whimsy, once in a while, without making anything incomprehensible.

------
donutz
Does this extension make my butt look big?

------
tzakrajs
Keep it classy HN

